# Spurs Add Three To Training Camp Roster



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SAN ANTONIO – The San Antonio Spurs announced today that they have signed free agents Desmon Farmer, Devin Green and Darryl Watkins. Per team policy, terms of the deals were not disclosed.
> 
> Farmer, a 6-5 guard, spent last season playing for the Rio Grande Valley Vipers in the NBA Development League. He appeared in 33 games, averaging 24.7 points (ranked second in the D-League), 4.1 rebounds and 4.1 assists in 38.3 minutes. He shot .473 (260-550) from the field, .418 (89-213) from three-point range and .840 (205-244) from the line. The former USC Trojan started 2006-07 season with the Seattle Sonics seeing action in eight games and averaging 1.6 points and 1.1 assists in 4.0 minutes before being waived in January. He spent the rest of the season with the Tulsa 66ers of the D-League, averaging 19.9 points, 3.9 rebounds and 2.7 assists in 32.8 minutes in 32 games. He spent all of the 2005-06 season with the 66ers. For his career Farmer has played in 88 D-League games, averaging 16.3 points, 3.4 rebounds and 2.2 assists in 29.8 minutes. In four seasons with the Trojans he averaged 13.3 points, 3.8 rebounds and 1.6 assists in 121 games.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/spurs/news/tc_roster_080917.html


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Training camp fodder, although I'd prefer any of them over Michael Finley after last season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Green definitely earned his way into training camp, though I'm not sure he earned much more.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i thought finley was still on the team... :S


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> i thought finley was still on the team... :S


Yes, Finley was resigned. I think sasaint meant it'd be better giving one of them his minutes. Though, I think those minutes will be given to Mason.


----------

